# Hi



## Philip Smith (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm new to this group as well as the Writing Forum. I hope to learn as well as share some of my work. Thanks


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Phil,
welcome in.


----------



## Philip Smith (Feb 1, 2012)

Strange you have the quote about an honest man in prison. I just got out after 10 years here in Texas


----------



## Baron (Feb 1, 2012)

Philip Smith said:


> Strange you have the quote about an honest man in prison. I just got out after 10 years here in Texas



That should provide some pretty interesting subject matter.  Welcome to WF.


----------



## Philip Smith (Feb 1, 2012)

I want to write about my time inside. I have literally hundreds of notes, pages of my time. I have a blog that I have been putting some things on. If you are interested message me and I'll send you the address. Again thanks


----------



## Mr mitchell (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Phil and welcome.


----------



## Philip Smith (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Mr. Mitchell


----------



## Hawke (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey, Philip. Welcome to the community.


----------



## Philip Smith (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you so much, so far everyone seems real nice........like your all about to attack...only joking. Once you get to know me you understand I'm a little different. Hope this doesn't offend you but I just recently got out of prison after 10 years.


----------



## Philip Smith (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking forward to putting some of my memories and thoughts of being inside on here.


----------



## Baron (Feb 1, 2012)

Philip Smith said:


> I want to write about my time inside. I have literally hundreds of notes, pages of my time. I have a blog that I have been putting some things on. If you are interested message me and I'll send you the address. Again thanks



If you add the link to your blog in the blogroll then it will occasionally show as the featured member's site on the forum sidebar.

http://www.writingforums.com/writers-lounge/112131-blogroll.html


----------



## Philip Smith (Feb 1, 2012)

Just did thanks. I guess that is ok? I'm not to new?


----------



## Nickie (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Philip.


----------



## Philip Smith (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Ellis Schull (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome, Phillip.  I am also new here and was just browsing to see what kind of an introduction I should make.  I am certainly interested in the address of your blog, if you'd like to message it to me.  It sounds like you have plenty of experience from these last ten years to write about!  Very interested in reading some of your work.


----------



## candid petunia (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Philip, I've seen you around already. Welcome.


----------

